# MTD with Tecumseh 5hp



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a 12 year old Yard Machine - MTD with a 5 HP Techumseh Snow King.

I was running it tonight and noticed the exhaust was slightly glowing red.

I rarely run it in the dark and it may have always done this and I just can't notice it in the day light.

It does not have an adjustable carb. I replaced the carb last year and it starts easy with the pull chord. I don't think it is running too lean.

Exhaust valve may be a bit worn. I looked at it last year and it was pretty good. The valve stem guide was worn a bit.

Is this normal for this engine and if not any ideas as to what may be going on.?

There is a compression release feature at start up that makes it hard if not impossible to get a compression test on this machine with a basic compression tester.


----------



## iwlu25 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Troubleshooting*

Can you locate & read the engine model# & specification label to help troubleshooting?

Google Drive Tecumseh Power Link


----------

